# Der kleine grüne Freund von Sylvie nahm ein trauriges Ende. War es Raffael????



## DER SCHWERE (20 Juli 2012)

(Wer nicht weis worum es geht bitte hier kicken)
http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...-auf-die-liege-begleitet-1-schoenes-foto.html​


----------



## Sachse (20 Juli 2012)

du hast es m it dem Frosch 

:thx:


----------



## Punisher (21 Juli 2012)

gutre Idee


----------

